# when to send out bids for 2005-2006 season



## bull4428 (Mar 25, 2005)

this will be my second season of plow for myself and i was woundering when to start sending out bids for commerical accounts??


----------



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

*No better time than the present*

If you can figure that your prices were where you need them or not, make your necessary adjustments and get those puppies out. After you send them make sure you follow up with them and keep on top of them or they will get lost in the stack of papers on their desk. I just sent out 5 renewal proposals on Fri. of last wk. and have got two of them back already. Also gave them a two year option with no increase for the second year if they sign up for the second season before 60 days of receiving the proposal. One signed up for two and the other did not. See what happens!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I've already got my entire schedule signed up for next year.

Even got a 10-15% price increase on them all.


----------

